# dumping BIOS



## sused (Sep 11, 2005)

i cant dump my BIOS with ati tool?? can u help me?? i have radeon 9200. the "dump BIOS" button is not able to click.. sorry 4 my english..


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2005)

works only on cards r300 and up


----------



## sused (Sep 12, 2005)

aha... thnx.. i think my radeon is R280.. so thats the problem..:-D


----------

